# Mk3 Golf Grime



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

hey guys and gals,

i have come to the decision that i want to detail my engine bay. my big issue is that on the chassis forks that attatch the slam panel to the front of the car, there is a build of what i can only describe as a super human, scientifcally unknown substance that i absolutley cannot remove or even agitate. i have used megs super degreaser, tardis, gunk engine degreaser, finish line citrus degreaser and finally surfex HD. NONE of the above products have done anything to it.

so before i get the roadbreaker out and smash the car to pieces through raw frustration, do any of you beautiful people have any suggestions?

any advice is good advice.

cheers :thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Iron x?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Mk3Brick said:


> hey guys and gals,
> 
> i have come to the decision that i want to detail my engine bay. my big issue is that on the chassis forks that attatch the slam panel to the front of the car, there is a build of what i can only describe as a super human, scientifcally unknown substance that i absolutley cannot remove or even agitate. i have used megs super degreaser, tardis, gunk engine degreaser, finish line citrus degreaser and finally surfex HD. NONE of the above products have done anything to it.
> 
> ...


Are you sure its not some kind of mastic, which might have been applied to hide something undesirable?


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

defo not mastic, i initially thought that it was the factory devil's seam sealer that vw used to put on the older golf's but its not sticky or elastocated in any way. its sort of like gone of waxoyl.

i havent tried iron-x yet because i didnt think it would be any good at that sort of thing. but i gotta try something its horrible stuff.

cheers for the replies.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Any pics of it? Great choice of car btw:thumb:


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

ill try and get some pics. i havent worked out how to upload pics yet. hahaha

cheers its been a great car so far.


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

heres the culprit! it almost looks poured on


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Looks like concrete sand mix? i would try some brick cleaner if you can use it on painted surfaces. Is it a 16v btw?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

eeew...

have you tried hot water and a nail scrubbing brush (or short haired brush.)


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

Yep tried hot water! It is a valver mate yeah. 
Whatever it is, it ain't movin! I might have to try a paper scrapper and a blow lamp and try my best not too scratch the paint.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

:lol:I would give brick cleaner a go rather then a blow torch!!

Mines an 8v but i still love it


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

Yeah I love mine, industrial yet slightly luxurious. Yeah I'll try that i think I have some kicking about. Cheers


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

get some white spirit and put it on a big bit of paper towel really soak the towel,place the towel on an area and leave it for a while,if when you come back it comes of then you know its a grease oil based so will come off if just soaked in white spirit,,


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks like waxoil with grit build up on the top. 

I would try a hot air gun and a old credit card. Soften and then scrap


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

I had the same stuff in my Ibiza mk2 - used Tardis to get rid - heat and careful scraping first sounds a good idea.


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks like that standard VW group rust proofing wax they inject around the chassis.

Its just got dirt and grit stuck to it over the years.

Soak it with a white spirit soaked rag, then use a blunt scraper to scrape off, wood or plastic etc.


----------

